# Smackdaddy needs your thoughts/prayers



## Cruisingdad

Steve (aka Smackdaddy)

Updated content by Jeff J - Forum Admin, Rob, Kane and everyone else at Sailnet H.Q.

On behalf of everyone at SailNet and the entire SailNet community, I would like to offer our deepest sympathies to Smackdaddy. As some of you undoubtedly know by now, Smackdaddy recently suffered the tragic loss of his wife in an automobile accident. While I would not be so presumptuous to pretend that anything we might offer, would alleviate his loss, it is my hope that by letting Smackdaddy know that we stand with him as a community, keeping him in our thoughts and our prayers, we might offer him some small degree of emotional comfort and shelter during this time. Smackdaddy has played a key role in maintaining the vibrancy of the SailNet community for many years. Please join us in letting Smackdaddy know we are thinking of him and his family.

Click Here if you'd like to help Smackdaddy out 


Smack of The Month : BFSshop.com, is the official home of BFS Gear for Big Freakin Sails!


----------



## Silvio

Steve,
Whatever the loss you have our thoughts, prayers, and wishes for you to come through.

CD,
Thanks for the post, been wondering where he has been. Sorry to hear about him having trouble.


----------



## norahs arc

Haven't been a member for long but have read some posts by him. Sorry that he is having a hard time. Hope things work out for the better somehow.


----------



## deltaten

Done ... and done!

Good vibes sent to uplift and hold on.


----------



## PCP

His boat was already a terrible loss I can only hope that the loss you refer is a material one and not one that hast to do with the health of his family.

I am not a religious man so I cannot pray but I am troubled with this sad news and I can only hope for the better. My deeply sympathy lies with him.


----------



## JimMcGee

That's a sobering post. 

Steve, I wish you and your family the best. It sounds like you have some difficult days ahead; and I sincerely hope there is some good news in your future.

Jim


----------



## chucklesR

He certainly has mine. 
All to often as we read news accounts of tragedies and losses it becomes easy to forget that real people are involved.


----------



## wingNwing

_In addition to_ the loss of the boat through absolutely no fault of his own?! Oh, my. Smacky's one of the good ones and I will be thinking of him until his return.


----------



## Leocat66

Steve, You and yours are in our prayers and will remain so for the foreseeable future. Thank you for the joy you have brought to us all over the years.


----------



## manatee

Sorry for your troubles, Steve. Best hopes & wishes to you and yours.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

My thoughts are with you!

All the best,



Mark


----------



## bob77903

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Steve...


----------



## Minnewaska

Smack (Steve),

My prayers are with you and your family, whatever the loss. It's terrible to even think what it might be.


----------



## titustiger27

with a name like SmackDaddy...

well.. hoping for the best


----------



## deniseO30

My thoughts are with you Steve....


----------



## NewportNewbie

Smack. Hoping that you read these posts and realize that you have a family here. My thoughts and prayers are with you. My mom always told me that God doesn't give you anything you can't handle. You just may not know that you can handle it.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

All the best buddy, hope everything works out


----------



## blt2ski

Steve,

What ever it is, thoughts are with you. 

bluto


----------



## jameswilson29

I offer my heartfelt condolences over your troubles...


----------



## rbrasi

Ditto


----------



## T37SOLARE

Smack - Steve, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Wandersome

Steve, know you and yours are in our prayers. We are on your side through times of trouble. Fair weather buddy.


----------



## Donna_F

Steve, my thoughts are with you and your family. The last thing on your mind is probably SailNet or any other forum but know that there are a lot of people thinking about you and yours.


----------



## bljones

Hold fast, smack.
We're thinking about you here.


----------



## msmith10

Best of luck, Smack. May your troubles be short lived and you'll be back soon.


----------



## outbound

He has expressed great spirit here. Just pray it carries him through his travails.


----------



## TakeFive

More prayers from Pennsylvaina...


----------



## blowinstink

Steve - that's BFS you're dealing with man. There is no glory in it, but we are all pulling for you. May you come through with your bright spirit in tact. 
-Matt


----------



## Rezz

Prayers have been sent your way.


----------



## RTB

Hang in there Steve. Our thoughts are with you.

Ralph and Beverly


----------



## T37Chef

Smack,

Stay strong and know we're keeping you and your family in our thoughts


----------



## PalmettoSailor

Smack/Steve,

Sending positive thoughts your way. Truly sorry you are facing whatever happened right after loosing your boat, but sadly it seems this latest crisis may put the loss of the boat in perspective.

Peace be with you.


----------



## CatMan22

I echo all the above sentiments, I hope he and his family come through and find peace on the other side.


----------



## OffWeGo

Steve, may you and your family find strength at this difficult time knowing that many prayers and well wishes are with you.


----------



## AirborneSF

I too would like to offer my prayer! My best to you and your family! Dave.


----------



## captflood

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS : been off line for a few days . Stay strong and live well thinking of you and yours SMACKDADDY and Co GO SAFE


----------



## jimmyb514

Steve,
I'm terribly sorry to hear of your problems, whatever they entail. I know this might seem like bs, as I don't know you, nor you, me, but it's not. I've read your stuff here, and you seem like a good person, trying to help when you can. Cruisingdad thought it worth mentioning here, so that's good enough for me. If the situation starts to overwhelm you, please don't wait to find a good listener. Clergy, professional, whom ever.
The best to you sir, and you are in our Prayers.....


----------



## mike dryver

Steve I want to wish you and your family all the best with what you all are going through. We are all here for you and yours Peace


----------



## kenr74

Sorry to hear a fellow sailor is having trouble. Sympathy and prayers from Michigan.


----------



## mikel1

Positive thoughts and energy in you direction Smack . . .


----------



## Alive3and3Well

Steve,

Now matter how dark the storm, it will pass and the sun will shine again with greater appreciation. Our prayers and thoughts go with you.

Rusty and Emily


----------



## DrB

I echo what others have said.

Best Wishes.

DrB/Bill


----------



## Faster

And more of the same... words can't express.....

Ron and Eleanor


----------



## MedSailor

I've thought about what to type for half of today. 

I got nothing. 

Steve, 

I hope that it helps to know that many of us are with you in thoughts, prayer, and spirit. You have many friends here. 

MedSailor


----------



## MarkSailor

I have often been a beneficiary of Steve's/Smackdaddy's posts, whether for the sailing insights or the sheer entertainment value. I don't know what loss he is facing, but I don't need to, and frankly no one can really know or judge another person's loss. All we can do is acknowledge it, and hope that the number of persons who would like to "give back" by offering our moral support will lift his spirits and help him get through whatever he faces.

Best wishes, thoughts and prayers.

Mark
S/V Reality
New Orleans


----------



## rgscpat

Steve,
All we can do for now is wish you fortitude and hope for the best for you and yours. And we can hope that in the future we can do whatever little we might to try to help. From next door to Texas, Pat.


----------



## SimonV

Smack, Thinking of you and yours, Stay strong.

All the best


----------



## Chartreuse

Indeed, smack has always provided helpful words of wisdom from which we all have benefited. Dont know what his troubles are, but I hope he finds the guidance needed and wish him well.


----------



## downeast450

Steve,

"All of the above"! Your strength is clear to your "family" of Sailnetters. Our thoughts are with you, Smack! Hang tough! If you need anything, Holler!

Down


----------



## murkehaze

Prayers go out to you and yours from me and mine all the best after the darkness comes the golden dawn


----------



## Omatako

Hey Steve whatever it is that is wrong with life I hope it's over soon. I'm not religious man so prayers are not my thing but I really hope things improve for you.


----------



## eherlihy

I posted this in the thread about choosing the next boat;


eherlihy said:


> I don't _*know*_ any of this first hand, but according to CD Smack has suffered a loss, much more serious than his boat, recently. I suspect that his last sign on was to communicate with CD.
> 
> My thoughts are with him, and I hope to see him back soon.


Posting here, in case he pokes his browser into Sailnet.

I want him to know that many of us are concerned about him.


----------



## p_everette

God Bless

Phil


----------



## chef2sail

Steve,

Donna andm y thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this difficult time. Easy does it.

Dave


----------



## killarney_sailor

Steve, you have a lot friends here sending all their best in your direction.


----------



## jackdale

Steve

My thought are with you. We all hope you are able to return to us soon. You are one of the sailing communities treasures.

Jack


----------



## erps

Steve,

More positive energy being beamed your way from La Conner, WA.

Ray and Sandy.


----------



## nolatom

Sailors stick together, Smack. We and our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## avenger79

best of luck Smack.

One of the first posts I read here, that eventually drew me to join and now get a boat was from Smack. always helpful and straightforward.

stay strong.


----------



## meteuz

Steve,
I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. Please know that there are many here who are thinking of you and looking forward to hearing from you again once you have weathered this storm.


----------



## cruisingdream

all our best to you and yours


----------



## RonRelyea

Smack ... my thoughts are with you ... may your spirit and that of your family find the strength to cope and to heal ....


----------



## Plumbean

Crap. PM sent. Smack -- thinking of you and your family.


----------



## paul323

BFP = Big Freak'in Prayers. 

We're all with you on the 'net, fillling your karma bucket and keeping you in our prayers. Weather the storm; we want you back!


----------



## Bene505

Steve,

Thoughts and prayers to you and yours.

When this has passed more drinks on our boat are in order.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## CarbonSink62

Good luck, Mr Daddy.

My next BFS will be in your honor.

Stay strong

Ken


----------



## Bradhamlet

You are a character and a half, we are thankful for your contributions. My wife, daughter and myself will pray for you and your return. We are sorry for your loss what ever this may be.

Brad
Lancer 36


----------



## tdw

Smack is one of our greatest contributors. Few of us have not had a run in with him at some stage and yet no one can deny a generosity of spirit that is pretty damn rare these days. 

That so many of you, including some who have had the odd SmackSquabble, have posted kind thoughts is a measure I think of our affection for the man. 

Here's to you Steve.

Andrew and Wendy


----------



## casey1999

Stay strong Smack, and let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## bobperry

Smackers:
****ski! I'm here to do what I can. Next month will be two years since I lost Spike. I know hard times. I live with them everyday. I know there is nothing I can say but I also know that I do know the pain.

You were there for me big time when Spike died. Now it's time I was here for you. Please PM me. You can rant. You can scream. You can cry. I've tried all of it.

Your friend,
Bob P.


----------



## Pneuma-seeker

Prayers for you, SmackDaddy. All God's best for a favorite sailor.


----------



## Melrna

My prayers are with you and your family. Time will mend the soul and family and friend will energize it. You have a full battery bank here at SN waiting for your use.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Smack buddy, praying for peace and strength as you deal with this.

Hold fast bud


----------



## chamonix

Don't know what to say...know there's nothing I can say, at this point, that will make a difference....my best wishes and prayers go to you and your family, Smack.


----------



## ambianceack

Our thoughts and prayers are with you!

Martha and Joe


----------



## ChuckA

Adding my prayers for peace & grace. 
Steady as she goes friend.


----------



## bigdogandy

Amen what has already been said, and my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, sir.


----------



## bobnpaula

Steve,
We echo all of the above, and send warm thoughts your way. Hope it gets better soon. You have many people pulling for you. 
BobnPaula


----------



## dvuyxx

Smack, sorry to hear about your troubles both on and off the water. Thanks for all of your contributions to Sailnet (and to my sailing career) and we hope to see you here soon. Best wishes. - David


----------



## joyinPNW

I'm a very new Sailnetter and have already learned a bunch from many kind people here, including Smack. His posts were always succinct and witty--I really enjoyed his writing and sensibilities. I hope he sees that he's had an impact here on complete strangers who may never meet him, but who wish him peace through these difficulties. Many, many thoughts are with you.


----------



## eherlihy

WOW! I gotta say that I am blown away...

I learned of Smack's boat issues last week, so I ordered some BFS stuff... Then, over the weekend I learned that there are bigger issues in his life, so I figured my order will take a while. It would be no big deal if it took a week, or a year, I'm happy to help him out.

Tonight I get the following in my inbox;


> Friday 15 March, 2013
> 
> The comments for your order are: Thanks for your order! We'll get it
> packaged and shipped in the next 48 hours.


Smack-Dude - no hurry. Take as much time as you need.. Do what you gotta do... But, I gotta say that I am floored by your customer service! A++++!


----------



## edguy3

Steve posted details here. He and His family are in our prayers.


----------



## Cruisingdad

*Smackdaddy Update*

Steve texted me and told me that he has posted an update on his site: Smack of The Month : BFSshop.com, is the official home of BFS Gear for Big Freakin Sails!

This is only to update everyone on what our friend is going through. I did not want to release it without him doing so first, or his approval.

Brian


----------



## blt2ski

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I was truly afraid it would be something like this.............shista!

Sorry steve, do not know how to describe this thru tears.....

marty


----------



## BentSailor

Steve/Smack,

My words are insufficient to express the sympathy/affection we have for you. We're thinking of you & yours. If there was _anything_ we can do, you need just ask.

BenT & KC


----------



## Minnewaska

What a terrible tragedy. I'm heartbroken for their family. Peace be with you, Steve.


----------



## TakeFive

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Speechless...

I was afraid it was something like this. Wow.

Prayers for him and his boys.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I am truly, truly saddened for your loss Steve. Words simply can't describe it.


----------



## mikel1

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

My prayers and energy to your family . . .


----------



## Minnewaska

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Unimaginable sorrow. Peace be with our friend and his family.


----------



## chef2sail

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

OMG..Steve
May God bless you and your boys...unimaginable.


----------



## Faster

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Words seem hollow.. know that there are many, many here who are sharing and feeling your sorrow, Steve... Be strong for your boys.


----------



## Bene505

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Very sorry for your loss, Steve. Words can't convey.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## NewportNewbie

So sorry. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family. Know that you have a friend if you ever need anything or just an ear to listen.


----------



## jrd22

Steve- I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bristol299bob

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smackdaddy, I am so sorry.

I was in your shoes 25 years ago so i understand a little of what you are facing. And i suspect that, like me, your biggest fear is for your kids. So I can ease your fears a little: if my kids turned out as awesome as they did with the bozo they had for a dad, yours will be great!

hang in, it will get easier every day.


----------



## T37Chef

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

At a loss for words but you and your family are in our thoughts, so so sorry for your loss Smack.


----------



## bljones

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smack,
Sorry.


----------



## night0wl

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

holy christ...my deepest condolences.


----------



## justflie

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Very sorry, Steve. Memory eternal.


----------



## transmitterdan

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Dear Steve and family,

There are no words that can ease the unimaginable pain. May our prayers lift you up and send strength to you and your family.


----------



## RocketScience

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I too was afraid it was something like this. So, so sorry, Steve.


----------



## CalebD

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Un-freaking-believable! This is amazingly bad news. Couldn't have been much worse.

No words can convey...


----------



## joyinPNW

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Unimaginable, really. And utterly heartbreaking. I'm going to hug my husband and daughter a little harder tonight after reading this. My deepest sympathies to you and your children.


----------



## T37SOLARE

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I am so, so sorry for your loss, words escape me.

You know you have family & friends here, if you need anything, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## RobGallagher

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Words escape me. So, so sorry.

We never met but your online persona leads me to believe you are one of the good guys.


----------



## sailjunkie

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smack, please accept my deepest personal condolences.


----------



## SloopJonB

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

You have our deepest sympathy Smack - a tragic loss.


----------



## ShoalFinder

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

My prayers for you and the children.


----------



## Classic30

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*



Steve.. we too will be praying for you to a God who is not far away and who feels your pain.

Just know you have many, many friends around the world who are thinking of you right now and eager to help in whatever way they can.


----------



## olddog60

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smack, please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## MattSplatt

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Bloody hell!
I'll officially stop complaining about my life now.
I'm very sorry to hear this Steve. You know you can shout out if we can do anything at all to help you through.


----------



## flyingwelshman

Steve, please accept my condolences. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through, I just hope, that in some small way, the thoughts of others provide some comfort to you and your boys.
Take care
Dave


----------



## flyingwelshman

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, please accept my condolences. I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through, I just hope, that in some small way, the thoughts of others provide some comfort to you and your boys.
Take care
Dave


----------



## whynottwocaptains

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I feel an arrest coming.I don't believe in coincidences. I've always liked the guys wit and inteligent answers to everyones questions or remarks.
I also know he was a wannabe cruiser that just lost that opportunity?
Just saying what very few. if any of you may of been thinking?uke


----------



## captflood

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS. Ouch ! Makes us all stop in the tracks and be thank-full for what we have. SO SORRY TO HEAR Prayers and kind thorghts to al those effected by the event. BE STRONG AND LIVE WELL . Things like this make you stronger in the long run. Saddened and I live in UK and still feel pain for you 
AS ALWAYS GO SAFE.


----------



## Bermudahigh

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smackmeister, thoughts and prayers are with you. I can not imagine your pain. So very sorry.


----------



## CatMan22

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I am so sorry for Steve's loss, I only know the guy through here but I'm crying as I write this. Open your heart to healing and know if you ever come back on here you'll be flooded with welcome backs. Stay strong my friend your children need you now more than ever.


----------



## copacabana

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

So sorry to hear of your loss Steve. May you find strength and courage in this dark hour.


----------



## chall03

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I don't know what to say. 
Hugs.


----------



## killarney_sailor

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Stay strong, Steve. You have a lot of friends here providing all the prayers and support they can at such a terrible time.


----------



## jameswilson29

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I am so sorry to read about your loss. May God comfort you and help you find peace through this ordeal.


----------



## endoit

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I am very sorry for your loss. Stay strong and take care of your boys. They will give you love and comfort through this.


----------



## JimMcGee

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Damn, I'm so sorry man...


----------



## blutoyz

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

The word "tragedy" is so over-used today however this is truly tragic. I am new here and you don't know me but please accept my condolences for your loss.

With deepest sympathy,
Bill


----------



## Silvio

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

So sorry Steve. Sincerest sympathy from us over here.We will keep you and your boys in our prayers.


----------



## Leocat66

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, there are no words to express our feelings during a time such as this. Being Catholic, we will today, as soon as possible, go our church, which just happens to be on the water, and light a candle for each of you and say a prayer for healing.

May God Bless,
Myrna, Earl, Alitia, and James


----------



## chucklesR

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve,
Mary and I would both like to offer our condolences and sincere hope that somehow you find the strength to carry on.


----------



## Skipper Jer

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SimonV

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, I have no words, just sorrow. So I post this Quote;_

People do not die for us immediately, but remain bathed in a sort of aura of life which bears no relation to true immortality but through which they continue to occupy our thoughts in the same way as when they were alive. It is as though they were traveling abroad. _ ~Marcel Proust


----------



## caberg

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Ah man. Hold your boys tight, as I am sure you are doing. There are resources that can assist all of you. Accept all that is offered and available. Don't be afraid to seek out someone to talk to.


----------



## capta

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

How utterly horrific.

I am so sorry for you and your children in this tragic circumstance.

There is so little one can say, but also a million words of encouragement. These horrid days for you and the boys can open up again. It's another challenge in life that the rest of us are fortunate not to have to take. But that doesn't mean that it can't be surmounted and life can be great again, albeit in a different way.

That wonderful photo of your wife with the wind in her hair and smile on her face is perhaps something that you can help your two young men once again achieve.

Mark


----------



## downeast450

Steve,

There are no words! Time will help. You certainly have a huge, loving family here. We know you will find the strength. Condolences my friend.

Down


----------



## SecondWindNC

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

So sorry for your loss. There is no doubt that this is a horrible obstacle to face; but you and your boys will get through it together. Be strong for them, and also take strength from them in that they are an ever-present connection to your wife, and you have many more years to share with them.


----------



## MokaKat

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, I am so sorry for your loss, I can't image...


----------



## eherlihy

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smack,

I am at a total loss for words... I hope that you find some comfort in the sentiments of support that are recorded here. You have helped many of us, and we would like to be there for you in any way that we can.

Also, if you are in the RI area during the summer, please PM me. It would be an honor to take you and the boys for a BFS.

Thinking of you...


----------



## Seaduction

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

So sorry for your great loss.

Irish Blessing Author Unknown

May you see God's light on the path ahead
When the road you walk is dark.
May you always hear,
Even in your hour of sorrow,
The gentle singing of the lark.
When times are hard may hardness
Never turn your heart to stone,
May you always remember
When the shadows fall-
You do not walk alone.


----------



## krisscross

Smack, I only know you from your posts here, and these posts show me a great human being. At times we all go through a period of great turmoil and suffering. That is just life. Eventually the sadness passes and we emerge richer in experience, and deeper in our thoughts. 
Life is eternal and we never really part with those we truly love - they are in us, and around us, in so many ways - we just need the eyes to see that. And we will be together again eventually...
Salutations to all my relations... my prayers are with you, my friend...


----------



## itsaboat

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

I said after reading Smack's blog post on the loss of his boat that it was the saddest blog post I had ever read. But it was nothing, nothing compared to his next post.

The BFS order that I placed shipped today. It was my small effort to help with the loss of his boat and a step toward getting the Ocean Boat Fund started. It feels like a trifling gesture now.

Hold fast, Steve. You have a great bunch of folks out here ready to help you any way they can.

Eric


----------



## SHNOOL

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Steve, I cannot imagine what you are going through, nor anything I could possibly say help, or make it better... but know this, from my family to yours... our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Argyle38

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Don't know what to say other than I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.

Hang tough, Smack, you got this.

-Eric


----------



## bobperry

"Life is eternal and we never really part with those we truly love - they are in us, and around us, in so many ways - we just need the eyes to see that. And we will be together again eventually..."

I like that.


----------



## PierreMundo

Steve,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you, the boys and your family. I wish you strength. 

Pierre


----------



## johnnyquest37

My prayers and my tears to you and your boys. May God watch over you all. Perhaps there is some small consolation to know that so many here share in your grief.


----------



## jimgo

My deepest sympathies, Steve. Hang in there; I'm sure it will be tough, but hang in there. Let us all know if we can help somehow.


----------



## Izzy1414

Steve,

The future rarely turns out the way our mind's eye envisions it. Most of the time, the differences are inconsequential and we deal with them easily, without thinking about it. Sometimes though, those differences involve horrible, life altering events that remind us that we are not in complete control. 

I believe strongly that all we really are as human beings is but a collection of all those who we have loved and who have loved us. Those souls are part of us forever and we part of them. Alicia will always be a huge part of the lives of your boys and you, and indeed all those she loved. And you and the boys will continue to be a huge part of her legacy. Through her love, your children will continue to be molded by her and the vision you and she share for their character will carry on.

Like everyone else here, I share a deep sorrow for you and your family for the unimaginable pain you are going through. I hope you won't mind when I give my loved ones a little extra hug in your honor.

Good luck and godspeed,
Doug


----------



## i_amcdn

“When his wife was at his side, she was also in front of him, marking out the horizon of his life. Now the horizon is empty: the view has changed.” 
― Milan Kundera, Encounter

A tragic loss for Steve and the boys. 

Hopefully Steve you have the strength and support of family close by. It sounds lame but time WILL eventually help this scar heal a bit and the view ahead will change again. The view of the memories will always be cherished. Your co-skipper will always be in your heart.


----------



## krisscross

*Re: Smackdaddy Update*

Smack... true love works miracles and is stronger than steel or time... 
She is still your angel... have no doubt about it... she is there in this great sea of life and space, watching over you and your boys. She is in the wind, she is in the waves, she is in the light, and she is in the shadows. And above all, she is in your heart.
When you get a new boat, name it after her, place on it some personal things she loved, and she will be there always.
Salute to all my relations, good friend...


----------



## swimnfit

I cannot even remotely imagine the pain and loss. 
I am ever so sorry Steve.


----------



## casey1999

Smack,
I am sure you find comfort in knowing the kids are ok. Life is tough and not fair, but that is the life. The only thing we can do is move forward, we have no other choice. When I heard somthing had happened, I thought of your kids. It is good they are safe. I cry for the loss of your wife. I have two kids of my own, and the loss of them would be devistating. Take care of yourself, and your kids. Let us know what we can do.
Aloha


----------



## smackdaddy

All - I'm overwhelmed with your support and kindness - but I'm not at all surprised. It's just how sailors are (with an adventurous edge thrown in). That's why I've always wanted to be one.

I can't type very well. And I'm a complete mess right now - so I can't post (or answer the kind messages). I just wanted to say thank you to you all. You don't know how much it means to know so many sailors care.

We'll make it through. God bless.


----------



## Dog Ship

God bless and take care of those boys. They need you more than ever.

Peter & Denise


----------



## TheWollard

This literally brought tears to my eyes. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeff_H

smackdaddy said:


> All - I'm overwhelmed with your support and kindness - but I'm not at all surprised. It's just how sailors are (with an adventurous edge thrown in). That's why I've always wanted to be one.
> 
> I can't type very well. And I'm a complete mess right now - so I can't post (or answer the kind messages). I just wanted to say thank you to you all. You don't know how much it means to know so many sailors care.
> 
> We'll make it through. God bless.


Steve,

You just work on mending the rift in your soul and taking care of those boys. Please know that we are all rooting for you and that we are all here whenever you need us.

Until then find peace and heal as best you can,
Jeff


----------



## LaurenceU

God bless you Smack, my heartfelt thoughts are with you and your family.
Laurence


----------



## dongreerps

Smackdaddy:

I join the multitude of voices offering prayers and support to you. 

You have given so much helpful advise to others, here is some advise which will be helpful to you if you take heed:

Accept help which is offered to you. More than that SPEAK UP and tell us anything and everything we might do to lighten your load. It is hard, very hard, for over achieving Class A types such as yourself to accept help, especially if you are a tall, self sufficient, proud Texan, but this is a time when you must share the burden. If you cannot humble yourself to accept help for you, accept it for the boys. Now and for months to come.

Remember that you are now the entire world for the boys. They need you. Unless you take care of yourself, you will be unable to care for them. So ask friends to care for the boys for a while, while you go off and do things for yourself. Please.

Please schedule some rigorous physical activity for yourself on a regular basis. Maybe the boys also. You will need the release that strenuous activity brings.

And now a practical offer. There may come a time when a change of scenery would be welcome. We live just west of San Antonio. We have empty bedrooms for you and the boys. It is said "there is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse". We've got some horses which need their noses rubbed. And a couple of good sized dogs which need a couple of faces to wash.


----------



## chrisncate

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Smack.


----------



## AKA44

Smack, your generosity, especially in response to other's loss, has confirmed for me that I was a part of the right community. We're all here for you and your family, too. Peace.


----------



## chamonix

The whole time I've been reading this post a small voice in my head had been hoping the whole thing had been overblown, after all different people have different ideas of tragedy.....but no, it could not be worse....I'm so very sorry for your loss Smack...so very sorry!


----------



## Sal Paradise

Deepest sympathy and heartfelt condolences. I always loved this poem and this may be the time to post it here. 


Sympathy by Emily Bronte

There should be no despair for you
While nightly stars are burning;
While evening pours its silent dew,
And sunshine gilds the morning.
There should be no despair--though tears
May flow down like a river:
Are not the best beloved of years
Around your heart for ever?

They weep, you weep, it must be so;
Winds sigh as you are sighing,
And winter sheds its grief in snow
Where Autumn's leaves are lying:
Yet, these revive, and from their fate
Your fate cannot be parted:
Then, journey on, if not elate,
Still, NEVER broken-hearted.


----------



## Maine Sail

Steve,

So sorry to hear of your loss. Take care of the boys and keep her memories alive. I can't even fathom how tough this is. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Magnolia

My deepest, deepest condolences. I can't even imagine, nor do I want to, what you and your boys and family are going through. May your lovely wife rest in peace. And may you all soon find some peace in this horrible tragedy.


----------



## miatapaul

I can't imagine what you are going through. I have no real words that will mean much, so I will leave it to these words:

Unable are the loved to die. For love is immortality. ~Emily Dickinson


----------



## afrinus

Deepest sympathy Smack. I cant imagine what you are going through. 
Hang in there.

Pete


----------



## DrB

*Loss for words.....*

Smack,

Read the story and am at a loss of words except for my deepest sorrow and condolences.

DrB/Bill


----------



## Boomberries

Smack, the thought of what you are going through has occupied the thoughts of many, and is truly heartbreaking. This is a wonderful community here, and they hold you and your sons, in their thoughts and prayers. 
If there is anything we or anyone can do, do not hesitate to reach out and ask

Take care of you. 
Hugs and caring thoughts


----------



## zeilfanaat

The story of your loss has occupied me all day; looking at the photo of your family on your boat, I can't even begin to imagine the depth of your sorrow. I am at a loss for words.

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## katsailor

Smack
My deepest sympathhies, I went through a similar experience, it sucks. Cherish your sons and memories, its a long tough road but don't quit.
Dan


----------



## canadianseamonkey

Steve, I am lost for words. My deepest sympathies my friend.

Ray


----------



## RhodesSwiftsure

I'm torn up by the sheer arbitrariness of the event. You and your boys deserve none of it, and yet there it is. The only solace I can see is to show the boys that it need not always be so. You will need time to get there. Call in favours and options to give you that time.


----------



## MedSailor

dongreerps said:


> Smackdaddy:
> 
> I join the multitude of voices offering prayers and support to you.
> 
> You have given so much helpful advise to others, here is some advise which will be helpful to you if you take heed:
> 
> Accept help which is offered to you. More than that SPEAK UP and tell us anything and everything we might do to lighten your load. It is hard, very hard, for over achieving Class A types such as yourself to accept help, especially if you are a tall, self sufficient, proud Texan, but this is a time when you must share the burden. If you cannot humble yourself to accept help for you, accept it for the boys. Now and for months to come.
> 
> Remember that you are now the entire world for the boys. They need you. Unless you take care of yourself, you will be unable to care for them. So ask friends to care for the boys for a while, while you go off and do things for yourself. Please.
> 
> Please schedule some rigorous physical activity for yourself on a regular basis. Maybe the boys also. You will need the release that strenuous activity brings.
> 
> And now a practical offer. There may come a time when a change of scenery would be welcome. We live just west of San Antonio. We have empty bedrooms for you and the boys. It is said "there is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse". We've got some horses which need their noses rubbed. And a couple of good sized dogs which need a couple of faces to wash.


This is the best advice I have heard in a long time. Really, REALLY good advice, combined with what sounds like, a heartfelt and true invitation to help in a real and tangible way.

MedSailor


----------



## guitarguy56

Smack,

My deepest sympathies for your loss and hope the best for you and your sons in these days filled with tears and sorrow... you have many friends here to lean on... we're here for you. 

Nick


----------



## PeterH61

Steve, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. Praying for strength to endure these times, stay strong for the boys.
Peter


----------



## sailortjk1

I am with out words, nothing anybody can say will make the pain go away.


----------



## zeehag

damn smack that so sucks.. sad....rip and soo sad...please be ok and heal well, as you are a strong one--remain so and live. she will always be with you.
is hard to celebrate life when a partner has gone...please continue to celebrate life in your special way.


----------



## billyruffn

Steve,

I am so sorry for your loss. Perhaps this parable may offer some comfort in this time of grief.



> I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails in the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength and I stand and watch until at last she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. Then someone at my side says, there she goes!"
> 
> Gone? Where? Gone from my sight&#8230; that is all. She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as she was when she left my side and just as able to bear
> her load of living freight to the place of destination. Her diminished size
> is in me, not in her. And just at the moment when someone at my side says,
> "There she goes!" there are other eyes watching her coming and other voices
> ready to take up the glad shout, "There she comes!"
> 
> Henry Jackson Van Dyke (1852-1933)


----------



## djodenda

Steve:
I am so sorry. I wish you strength.

David


----------



## kellysails

So sorry Steve, my prayers are with you. 
-craig


----------



## finding41

Our condolences and prayers go to you and your family.
Be strong. 
Finding


----------



## b40Ibis

Our flag is half mast this week. We will remember her forever.


----------



## carl762

Steve. 

So very sorry for your loss(s). Will always think good things of you.


----------



## momclarissa

Steve: So sorry for your loss. Hold tight to those boys and share your memories of their mom with them. You have our thoughts and prayers.

Clarissa & Jim (unclejim)


----------



## mgb69

Smack, or now as I have learned, Steve. 
I'm so sorry for your loss. It's amazing to see how many people, like me, you have touched with your energy and zest for life.
I bought my sailboat last summer and I've been trying to have a day on the water that would be worthy of a BFS posting. I still have the thread bookmarked. 

Even though we never met I will be thinking of you when I am out challenging myself on the water in some BFS gear. 

So sorry that you now have much bigger challenges than burying the rails. 

Mark

BTW - if you are ever in Halifax Nova Scotia I'd love to have you out for a sail.


----------



## hasher

Smackdaddy,

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I know it may feel overwhelming at this point but let me offer two things.

One, that time being an artificial illusion (see Einstein and the Bible) your wife is just as alive as she ever was. She is now in a new reality. You were allowed to share some experiences with her that changed your life. When you see her again, there will be no marriage. The incredible love and bond you shared will be universal. That’s why Jesus declared there is no marriage in Heaven.

Second, my great-grandfather came from a very successful family. He was trained at the University and his brother was the first Dean of a wonderful highly regarded college. My great-grandfather’s wife died. My grandfather dropped out of school in the eighth grade and worked as a house painter. A far different life than might have been expected. But his father reacted rather poorly to his wife’s premature death.

I have enjoyed your posts and will pray that your reaction to this change of tides might make life richer.


----------



## kb3pwc

Steve, over the past years I have enjoyed your posting here and was shocked and saddened with your tragic news. While it can be hard to even breathe,I hope over time you will find more strength than you ever knew you could muster. It is what sustains us when we have crushing loss and helps us to function or at least exist until we can find a new level of existence. 

Focus on your boys and please don't ignore yourself. Your Sailnet friends are sincere in their prayers, condolences and good wishes. Should you find any reason to visit the Chesapeake Bay, we would be honored to take you and your family out for a sail.

Sending prayers for you and your boys.

Leslie

Lankford Bay Marina
Chester River, MD


----------



## ccriders

Smack,
I just can't say anything. It is just too ghastly. 
The photo you put up on BFS says it all. You have the tiller hard up with the rail close to burried and there she is, beautiful smiling, truly enjoying your life together.
Hold that vision and give it to your sons.
John


----------



## brak

There are certainly no words that can make things "ok" - but FWIW, I really feel your loss. Life is precious, fragile, and every moment counts. I hope you can take solace in the good time you had together. May you and your children hold on to good memories.


----------



## ltgoshen

Smack,
I am so sorry for the loss of you beloved. My prayers are with you and your kids as yall begin to move forward. Its know there is nothing that can be spoken to ease the pain in your heart. So I will just say, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## flyingjib

There are no words to say that seem adequate... So sorry for your loss...


----------



## steve77

Steve- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It must feel devastating, but based on what little I know of you from this forum I'm sure you will come through it. And I'm sure you know that you have a lot of friends on this forum who are all pulling for you and your family.

My thoughts are with you and your kids, and hopefully we will see you around these parts again. You are missed.


----------



## ronbo1

Smackdaddy

Immeasurably at first, time is the great healer. Until that time we are here to share your grief. 

Ronbo


----------



## glassdad

Smack-Steve 

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It always sounded like Alicia was a great and supportive wife, a loving mother and a wonderful person. The world and most especially you and your boys have suffered a terible loss.

Take care of your boys and yourself. Know that you have friends who care.

Keep in touch, it will help.

Andy


----------



## MarioG

Steve I'm sure there are no words that can help at this time but know our hearts and thoughts are with you and the kids.


----------



## CapnBilll

Let us know what we can do to help. Don't wait. We are sailers, but we are also human.


----------



## jambone

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## awahl

...can't fathom your loss -but can only offer condolences and best wishes for you and your boys.

...wish you peace


----------



## carl762

Cc riders nicely said


----------



## joebeach

No words... :'( 
Stay strong, and be well.


----------



## probwhite

Smack, I'm just so sorry to hear of your loss. These things know no rhyme or reason. I only hope that you take comfort in knowing that your own words will surely come true in what will then feel like the blink of an eye - You will get there. You will all be reunited in eternity.

Hang in there.


----------



## arf145

Nothing but prayers and thoughts here. Take care the best you can.


----------



## Randypa28

Steve,

You probably wont read these posts for a very long time (if ever), but hopefully seeing the number of replies in this thread will buoy your spirit and give you some solace in that knowledge. I tear up just thinking of your loss and can't imagine your grief. Just know that your brother and sister sailors are here and with you in thought. Speaking for myself and I'm sure everyone else here, if there's anything I can do or any load I help you carry just say the word.

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## T34C

Steve- I've not been active here for a long time, but felt I needed to log-in to express my deepest condolences on your loss. Please continue to cherish your children. I know they will need you as much or more then you need them right now and going forward. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## tweitz

Steve --

I have made many friends through Sailnet, though we have never met or spoken. You are certainly one of those friends, and one of my friends has suffered an immeasurable loss. My thoughts are with you and the boys and I wish you the best in trying to pull your life together.


----------



## itsaboat

I just saw over on Sailing Anarchy that a scholarship fund has been established to help Smack's boys to continue their schooling.

Q and JB Scholarship Fund
Brentwood Christian School,
11908 North Lamar
Austin, TX 78753

I wanted to repost here to spread the word.


----------



## CLucas

Deeply saddened. In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MedSailor

Despite everything SmackDaddy is going though, he still managed to send me the BFS gear I ordered a few days before the bad news broke here on SN. I PM'ed him and told him that he could keep the money but he still was able to find the time to send out the BFS gear.

Thanks Smack. I'll wear it with pride.

Here its some of the gear, being modeled by "Demon" the ship's cat. 









MedSailor


----------



## mdbee

One day at a time...


----------



## CatMan22

itsaboat said:


> I just saw over on Sailing Anarchy that a scholarship fund has been established to help Smack's boys to continue their schooling.
> 
> Q and JB Scholarship Fund
> Brentwood Christian School,
> 11908 North Lamara
> Austin, TX 78753
> 
> I wanted to repost here to spread the word.


Thanks for the link, it was great to see a post from Smacky over there.


----------



## justflie

Smack, I might be having my first BFS next week. If I do, you and your family will be on my mind.


----------



## tempest

Steve, My deepest condolences for your unimaginable loss.


----------



## waterwks4me

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boys.


----------



## frank31

My family's thoughts and prayers are with yours, Godspeed through this difficult time.


----------



## oysterman23

Hi Steve.
Not much that can be said about the loss of someone so dear. You've given us alot of your joy and jazz regarding sailing and that turned us on in ways doing it our own way did not. In my case, hearing your approach to it all turned me on to laughing a whole bunch and enjoying the adventure of the moment. Right now for you thats probably pretty far away, but I will pray it wont be so always....when the time is right the water can be a healer too so prayers to you and the boys, and when nothing else works, get some wind or spray in your face if you can...grace be with thee

ChrisCod


----------



## luck66

Steve, you are heavy in my heart, hold fast.


----------



## CatMan22

Got my gear, made a run to the boat today just to stow it there. Looks good in the galley, going to be nicer in a couple of weeks while I'm out on the water with the boozie wrapped around a cold one.


----------



## Jimmy E

Steve- may some of that good karma you have shared over the years, with so many, come back and guide you......


----------



## ctl411

I saw this on SA and saw it wasn't about a boat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ottos

Smacky, I have no words to express how terribly I feel for you. 

I know you will see her looking back at you when you look into your boys' eyes.

God Bless.


----------



## FirstCandC

Steve as a long time SN lurker, I have been inspired by your dedication to this sport. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Dirtboy

Steve, You are usually the first to welcome newbies with a friendly "Welcome Dude!" Thoughts and prayers are with you from all of us.

Jack


----------



## craigtoo

God Bless you and your family Steve.


----------



## primerate84

Steve, although I don't know you personally, please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boys.


----------



## shadowraiths

Steve, I am so saddened to hear of your loss. Hugs and hope in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Plumbean

itsaboat said:


> I just saw over on Sailing Anarchy that a scholarship fund has been established to help Smack's boys to continue their schooling.
> 
> Q and JB Scholarship Fund
> Brentwood Christian School,
> 11908 North Lamar
> Austin, TX 78753
> 
> I wanted to repost here to spread the word.


Suggest this be pinned at the top.


----------



## Plumbean

Plumbean said:


> Suggest this be pinned at the top.


Never mind, looks like it just was ...


----------



## Advocate777

Smackdaddy-
No words can suffice. I am sorry for you and the young 'uns.
You are suffering a terrible loss.
I am so sorry.


----------



## travlin-easy

Steve,

Just got internet access again, and I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your loving wife. 

Gary


----------



## Pneuma-seeker

Steve,
You and your children are in my prayers; may God comfort you in this terrible time of loss.


----------



## sww914

You helped me once. I wish that I could return the favor now but there's nothing, nothing that I can say to help.
Sorry.


----------



## RichH

My deepest condolences to Smacky and his children.


----------



## AE28

Steve...
Thoughts - cannot think of any words.
Paul


----------



## smackdaddy

Everyone - I am seriously overwhelmed by all your support. It's amazing, humbling, and very encouraging. 

We're doing pretty well - healing up, trying to think about all the happiness we've been blessed with throughout our lives, and trying to move forward. We can't wait to sail again.

Thank you all.

(PS - I'm still probably going to be a little rascally when I get back in the swing. Just so you know.)


----------



## jameswilson29

You are sorely needed here. Members are getting all serious and shizzle....


----------



## smackdaddy

jameswilson29 said:


> You are sorely needed here. Members are getting all serious and shizzle....


Heh-heh. Now that's just wrong. Real sailors don't shizzle.


----------



## CalebD

You sound pretty good Steve.
Keep on healing.
This place will still be here waiting for your rascally bad self when you are ready!


----------



## Melrna

Time and Laughter will help with the healing.. Get back here and write some Smack so we can all laugh and heal together. You are never alone.


----------



## LandLocked66c

Smack this really effected me man. I showed my wife your BFS site and we both broke down and cried... I sincerely wish you the best and we are very sorry for your loss. If we ever cross paths or you find yourself passing through Dayton, OH and need a beer look us up at Yellow Springs Brewery and your beers are on me!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

smackdaddy said:


> (PS - I'm still probably going to be a little rascally when I get back in the swing. Just so you know.)


Good!


----------



## RTB

smackdaddy said:


> We're doing pretty well - healing up, trying to think about all the happiness we've been blessed with throughout our lives, and trying to move forward. We can't wait to sail again.
> 
> Thank you all.


"You can't keep a good man down." Hang in there Steve. We're all with ya man.

Ralph


----------



## Faster

Nice to see you back... your story has affected everyone here rather profoundly, and this thread certainly proves that.

Hug your boys... and we're awaiting that next BFS story.


----------



## RobGallagher

smackdaddy said:


> Heh-heh. Now that's just wrong. Real sailors don't shizzle.


Welcome Back! We missed you.

...and it's "fo shizzle"


----------



## tdw

onya Smack .... good to see you back, good to know that you are coping. Walmart wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## bobperry

Womby:

I talked to Smacker this morning. I think it's time for me to pass along the HTFU hat. He needs it now more than I do. Besides I have a HTFU bumper sticker. So I'm mailing him the hat and jar of Vegemite with the condition that he takes a pic of himself wearing the hat. He's threatening to feed the Vegemite to the boys.


----------



## rgscpat

Looking forward to some lone-star-sized rascallyness.


----------



## glassdad

Take care of yourself and the boys.


----------



## ChesapeakeGem

Steve
I lost my husband suddenly when my boys were 3 and 5. They are now both in college. My husband was my soul mate and the loneliness was unbearable. I married again very quickly and was miserable for 15 years. Take your time, focus on your children.


----------



## smackdaddy

That's very good advice. Thanks Gem.


----------



## NewportNewbie

Welcome back Smack! Good to see ya here.


----------



## Gadagirl

I'm not sure that anything I type will be of help. But my deepest and most heart felt condolences go out to you and the children.


----------



## Lou452

Sorry for you Smack. You have posted and made many of us think outside of our normal zones. I pray for you, your boys and your dear wife. She has left you two boys. Do all you can to find your way. So sorry for you, your sailnet mate, Lou452


----------



## xort

Just found this...my sincere condolences. Hang in there


----------



## chrisncate

Glad to see you posting Smack


----------



## Glen53

As the rest I can only join the multitude of friends you have worldwide and send my sincere condolences. You are all in my prayers, stay strong my friend. Glen


----------



## MedSailor

bobperry said:


> Womby:
> 
> I talked to Smacker this morning. I think it's time for me to pass along the HTFU hat. He needs it now more than I do. Besides I have a HTFU bumper sticker. So I'm mailing him the hat and jar of Vegemite with the condition that he takes a pic of himself wearing the hat. He's threatening to feed the Vegemite to the boys.


Why would you mail him some vegemite?? I mean.... what if he, ya' know, EATS IT? That's like kicking him when he's down... 

A favorite story of mine: I was working in the ER in "The Isa" (which is a god-forsaken remote mining town in SW Queensland. The director of the ER was winging about his headache. The big Welsh charge nurse "Taffy" told him, with a look of concearn, you should lay on the floor. Right here on the concrete floor."

"Why" asked the ER doc?

Taffy yells (in front of all the patients and staff): "Because you need to HTFU!"

I love Australia. 

MedSailor

P.S. Took me 5 years living in Australia before I could stomach the stuff, and maybe even like it a little...


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Vegemite? Bleurgh. Marmite, that's what you want.

Welcome back Smacky, you absence has been noticeable


----------



## MedSailor

ChesapeakeGem said:


> Steve
> I lost my husband suddenly when my boys were 3 and 5. They are now both in college. My husband was my soul mate and the loneliness was unbearable. I married again very quickly and was miserable for 15 years. Take your time, focus on your children.


This does sound like very thoughtful and good advice. I don't think it applies to boats though. You need a "rebound boat" .

Let's Choose Smackdaddy's New Boat

MedSailor


----------



## bobperry

There is no comparison between Vegemite and Marmite.
Marmite is for people who put little umbrellas in their drinks and go to musicals. Vegemite is for manly men.
I am sending a big jar of Vegemite to Smackers so he can enjoy the fun of seeing the looks on his boys faces when they try to eat it.

For a little cultural background on HTFU you can Google "Chopper HTFU".
Take that little umbrella out of your drink first.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Vegemite is for those **** Aussies with their little glasses of beer.










Real men drink pints, and a real pint is 568ml. No more, no less.


----------



## bobperry

You know I had a beer glass, an Australian middy. It was my Dad's glass. He brought it with him to the US in 1957. A flaky friend of mine used it one weekend at the shack and he broke it. He laughed it off. It was my Dad's glass.

So, suck on your insipid Marmite and leave the Vegemite to those of us who think a 
"Use by Feb 2008" is a joke. How could Vegemite possibly go bad?


----------



## Minnewaska

PaulinVictoria said:


> Real men drink pints, and a real pint is 568ml. No more, no less.


That is correct, no less than an imperial pint will do.

One will undoubtedly be in the clutch of Smack's hand as he is hiked up windward on Fiasco, flying a hull in front of an adoring crowd as he yells, "HTFU yourself!"


----------



## SloopJonB

bobperry said:


> There is no comparison between Vegemite and Marmite.
> Marmite is for people who put little umbrellas in their drinks and go to musicals. Vegemite is for manly men.
> I am sending a big jar of Vegemite to Smackers so he can enjoy the fun of seeing the looks on his boys faces when they try to eat it.
> 
> For a little cultural background on HTFU you can Google "Chopper HTFU".
> Take that little umbrella out of your drink first.


:laugher:laugher:laugher. I hadn't heard of him - hilarious. Almost as good as Jim Jefferies. 

As to Vegemite AND Marmite, neither are fit for human consumption. My dad used to grow things like them in Petri dishes at the agro lab. 

Why anyone would eat them when peanut butter is available mystifies me.


----------



## Minnewaska

SloopJonB said:


> Why anyone would eat them when peanut butter is available mystifies me.


Peanut butter invented in US, which became the greatest industrial economy the world has ever known.

Vegemite invented in Australia, which became a penal colony.

:laugher


----------



## PaulinVictoria

To be fair, it was invented after they became our penal colony.


----------



## Minnewaska

PaulinVictoria said:


> To be fair, it was invented after they became our penal colony.


Posting Rule #34. Never let the facts interfere with a good point.


----------



## downeast450

Nice to hear such a positive message from you Steve. Welcome back! Not that you were ever away.

Down


----------



## Geoff54

Damn! 
I’ve been busy and missed this completely. It’s a sharp reminder to me to stop wasting time and concentrate on the important stuff. A loss like this never goes away but it does get easier with time. Hollow words, I know. Hang in there.


----------



## tdw

Wonderful to see you back Smackers. I'm pretty much overwhelmed by all the posted support you've received so I'm guessing you are as well. Cheers to you old friend.

Oh yes and btw .... take it easy on the Vegemite. hee hee. Goes well with Avocado on toast for brekkie. 

BP ... sorry I missed your earlier post. With the Womboat still out of water and her innards scattered from one end to t'other I've been awol from here a bit. For a grumpy old bastard you really are a softy aren't you ? 

Thanks again to all you SailNutters for your support of one our favourite nutters.

Beer o'clock down here ... here's to you Smackers. 

Andrew B


----------



## pointyendfirst

I've been off for a while and was just shocked to hear of Smack's loss. He has been such a help to me and so many others, providing info, support and humour as well as a few needed smacks and it's just so unfair he has had such a terrible loss.

sending lots of positive karma-vibes to him and his family.


----------



## rockDAWG

There is a problem of the Donate button. Even I already signed onto my account, it still asks me for the password. Regardless when I enter the correct or incorrect password, it says the shipment will be sent. There is no way to know if the transaction is completed. 

Please fix or provide us the Steve paypal account address. Thank you.


----------



## vega1860

I have not been paying much attention to Sailnet lately. Prayers up for Smackdaddy and family. This too shall pass.


----------



## jephotog

Sorry for your loss Steve.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Hey Steve, I know we have had our differences of opinion over various topics; but just wanted to say that I am very sorry to hear of your loss also. I just saw this thread as I have been away from the forum for several months; and while I know your grieving is far from over I hope that there is some light showing at the end of this tunnel of darkness for you, and your family.


----------



## Harborless

Terrible. I have seen Smacks post for over two years. He is a beacon on this forum. I am so sorry for your loss, especially for your children. I will include you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## CapnRon47

Smack,
It is hard to even think about what you have faced; it is harder to find any words that offer any solace; but the hardest part is what you have to do; to carry on, for the boys, for yourself, for her. You are doing that and for that you should be proud. I believe and pray that your strength will carry you all thru this and the bond that this builds will never be broken.

Ron


----------



## LoboPops

Sorry, I've been away for awhile and hope the best for Steve and his family.


----------



## StormBay

Heart felt condolences... Hang in there


----------



## SEMIJim

Smack, we were always at one another's throats. Rarely saw eye-to-eye. But I never wished you ill winds. My deepest, most sincere condolences for the tragedy that has struck you and your family 

Jim


----------



## smackdaddy

It was 2 years ago yesterday. I will never forget the incredible support and, yes, _love_, that was shown to me and the boys by this particular crowd of ner-do-wells.

I received some really good advice - which I've taken, dedicating myself to our boys. Our cruising adventure to the BVIs begins in 3 months. We are so excited.

Thank you all. There is still a huge, huge hole in our lives. But we are doing okay.

I'll leave with this poem provided by one of my favorites around here, BillyRuffn:



> I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails in the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength and I stand and watch until at last she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. Then someone at my side says, there she goes!"
> 
> Gone? Where? Gone from my sight&#8230; that is all. She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as she was when she left my side and just as able to bear
> her load of living freight to the place of destination. Her diminished size
> is in me, not in her. And just at the moment when someone at my side says,
> "There she goes!" there are other eyes watching her coming and other voices
> ready to take up the glad shout, "There she comes!"
> 
> Henry Jackson Van Dyke (1852-1933)


Absolutely wonderful. God bless you all. You're really good people.


----------



## chuck5499

Prep well and enjoy the islands and smile and remember and share as soon the boys will there but not as close - so make memories and stay out late and take risks and have fun


----------



## Melrna

Cannot wait to hear about your adventures in the islands. Not too many BFS now. Enjoy it out here, a lot of fun and memories to be made. 

Melissa 
Exumas Bahamas for now


----------



## bobperry

Smackers:
I know too well how hard those anniversaries are. Glad you are keeping the boys safe and happy. That's a fun job to have.

Re: the HTFU hat
You can keep it for those special occasions.
Or just a memento of that tough time.
Feel free to pass it along if you think someone else needs it.
You can send it back tome so I can pass it along.
Might be nice to keep it moving if the situation calls for it.


----------



## djodenda

Have a wonderful time, Smack. You and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Rapp

So sorry for your loss,I hope as time passes the pain does also for you and especially for your boys,I lost my brother 5 years ago and still feel it on his Anniversary and think of him daily.You'll be in my thoughts today and certainly in my prayers.


----------



## MedSailor

Even though I'm pretty sure your soul is way beyond salvation,  I prayed/sent good thoughts your way 2 years ago and continue to do so from time to time. I've been impressed with how you appear to have bounced back from this tragedy and the boys certainly seem to be thriving. They don't even know how lucky they are that you're about to take them on this BFS at their age!

MedSailor

PS Yesterday I was sportin' my BFS t-shirt and got several looks and comments. One good looking gal even started talking to my buddy and I at the bar because of it. When I left he was still talking to her.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

smackdaddy said:


> Our cruising adventure to the BVIs begins in 3 months. We are so excited.


Oh? Oh, crap!! I was looking forward to a nice quiet sojourn in the BVIs.

Watch out everyone! BVIs taken over by Smackdaddy and the Smackettes!

Those kids are too young for Willy Ts.... But they tell me under Willy Ts is the best scuba diving in the Caribbean... Finding all the lost jewellery from drunk skinny dippers diving off the top deck.


----------



## aeventyr60

Leaving the light on for you in distant anchorages! I may just catch up with you.


----------



## JimMcGee

Smack, enjoy the ride with your boys. 

I know it sounds trite, but I'm amazed at how fast time has passed. Some of my best memories are of little things and small moments. Make time for them.


----------



## krisscross

Have a great time in the Islands, Smack. time like that with your kids is priceless. Show your boys once again what a badazz they have for a father!


----------



## RobGallagher

I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails in the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength and I stand and watch until at last she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other. Then someone at my side says, there she goes!”

Gone? Where? Gone from my sight… that is all. She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as she was when she left my side and just as able to bear
her load of living freight to the place of destination. Her diminished size
is in me, not in her. And just at the moment when someone at my side says,
“There she goes!” there are other eyes watching her coming and other voices
ready to take up the glad shout, “There she comes!”

Henry Jackson Van Dyke (1852-1933)

This poem was read at my Grandfathers funeral. I believe it pushed me into getting a boat of my own, and ultimately, sailing.


----------



## Faster

Time really is rushing by.. best wishes for a great voyage with your boys, Smack.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Amazing strength in the face of terrible loss. So many guys would fold up and drink themselves into oblivion. I probably would.

I wonder how your boys will describe you to their kids many years from now?

_"You should have seen your grandfather back then!! He sailed us all over the Carribean and we learned and saw so much and had incredible adventures!! That changed my life and gave me this love of sailing!!!" _

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## djodenda

I remember after my mother died when I was a teenager, my father took us all to Toronto for the weekend for family bonding, and moving forward.

That was kind of what you are doing, Smack.

But you are doing it way, way cooler!


----------



## tdw

All very well and good but he is doing it in a Hunter. 

Salute to you Smack. Argumentative old sod that you may well be but in your own way .... dare I say loveable ? Crikey. 

Well .... like loveable in an old mongrel dog loveable kind of way.


----------



## CS Cruiser

Steve, All the best to you and yours!


----------



## single2coil

We can only imagine, we can only give our thoughts and prayers that we care for you and your family in this tough time.


----------



## djodenda

tdw said:


> All very well and good but he is doing it in a Hunter.
> 
> Salute to you Smack. Argumentative old sod that you may well be but in your own way .... dare I say loveable ? Crikey.
> 
> Well .... like loveable in an old mongrel dog loveable kind of way.


Yes.. a very, very, narrow definition of loveable...


----------



## chall03

Best wishes to you and the boys as always. You are an amazing father and an incredibly strong person.

Have a rum punch or two for me while your there. 

Coincidentally 3 months from now will also mark our departure date from Sydney as we head up the reef again.


----------



## Scotty C-M

Steve, Best wishes to you and your boys. I know that the best way to honor a loved one is to live the life as they would wish for you. Sounds like your adventure is such a thing.


----------



## paikea

This will be a life changing experience for you, but mostly for the boys. I deeply admire parents that think and get off the usual grid. You are giving them now an opportunity that will shape the rest of their lives. They are little malleable sponges that draw in everything around them in such a natural fresh way that we adults can only recollect and be nostalgic about. 

I wish you the very best and have a safe trip! 
But also I wish for you that your boys will say something about you in future when they will be young adults, that I have said and still do about my father: that everything I am today and everything I have accomplished in my life is because of him, how he educated me, the opportunities he gave me to think and act with my own brain, the unconditional understanding and love he always showed me, his insight and wisdom that might have not registered back then, but certainly registered later on.
Your boys are blessed to have you and you are blessed to have them. 

And thank you for being an inspiration to the rest of us who are still in the process to get to the point of preparing for such a trip!


----------



## ltgoshen

Smack, the healing for and your boys will be hard, Moving forward will tough. I know you have been an inspiration to me in this community I’m sure you are an inspiration to your boys as well. Keep the faith. Do as we all do when we feel the breeze on your face. Trim your head to a broad reach close your eyes, look up ever so slightly, and now feel the sun and the breeze on your cheek. Take in a deep breath and remember her. DO this daily it may help. If there is anything you need P.M me . I will do what I can.

Peace.


----------



## Group9

Bon Yoyage Smack! All the best to you and your family. Hope to run into you somewhere cruising one day!


----------



## RTB

I'm sorry I never met Alicia. After meeting you, it was very obvious what she meant to you. You two did a wonderful job raising your sons. You and "the Boys" are some tough dudes. I'm sure she's proud of you. 

Ralph


----------



## cptjak

Best to you and yours Steve


----------



## nemier

Hi Steve,
,,,Just saw this for the very first time,,, not sure how I've missed this before. I'm sorry.
I feel distraught at your loss - and wish you & your boys peace and growth as time allows.
Godspeed on your upcoming voyage,,, you guys will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Johnniegee

It is always tough when bad things happen to good people so sorry for your loss


----------



## boatpoker

Steve, I went through the same thing one year ago. The pain never goes away but you will learn how to handle it. Hang on to your kids, they will be your greatest source of strength.


----------



## bljones

Sail well, and sail long, compadre.


----------



## Gadagirl

Hey Smack! Will you join the Salty Dawg or the 1500? JK  I hope you and the boys have the time of your lives!


----------

